# [PICS] What light should I get for my P99?



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought one of those closed-rail to open-rail thinking I might be able to fit a M3 or TRL series lights on it, well........it doesnt fit :smt087

I am either thinking about purchasing a Streamlight/Insight M5 (it will fit because I went to the gun shop insisted on fitting it before I purchase it).

Or, maybe one of those Insight X2L lights..........???

What should I get?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I wish I could help ya. I have an M5 - but w/ that rail, I don't know - I would think it would have to fit - because if the M3 didn't, and the M5 doesn't, then what would?

U can sell that M5 light if there was a problem, w/o too much problem, for a couple of bucks less, worse case scenario...


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

I need a tac light as well. Will the M5 fit without the added rails?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MNo, the M5 light is for the P99's/SW99 with the open rail. W/ the closed rail, U are are limited to VERY expensive options.

But, with that rail attachment U have now, I would think, as I said above, the M5 would work fine.

I love the BA6, a laser that will fit your closed rail. But they are over $300, unfortunately. It's the laser U see attached to the P99 in the movies. Looks great.


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks. I'll have to get the open rail then


----------

